# Overnight @ Motorway Services.



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all......in the past we have extolled the convenience of using motorway services for overnight stopovers en route. At £10/12 we consider such to be fair value for a secure, well lit,hardstanding plus 24hr fuel, toilets,shops, and food etc. and no route deviation. We do have our favorites, one of which is Norton Caines on M6 toll, a clean, well run facility. Unfortunately the toll fee CC subsidised (£5) or normal (£11) adds to the cost. However we did use the site several times last year. Things seem to have changed, hence this posting. This weekend we were charged the HGV rate (£23), quite a shock, but the receipt included: a £10 food voucher for any shop on the site, KFC/Costa etc. and a free toll voucher. When totted up the stopover came out at £8 in our case being CC members, or £2 for a non CC member. We were dealing with the duty manager who explained that this is their charging rates for Motorhomes, Cars towing caravans etc. The site is Roadchef operated.......Crindle.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are these places not noisy Crindle? not to mention the constant reports you here of crime on motorway services.

I cannot imagine getting a good nights sleep on the M6. Would it not be easier, safer and quieter just to find a CL for the night or even park up in a quiet village off the motorway? Just my take on it. Im a bit fussy where we park up. I will just about suffer Marine Parade in Dover but only because Im excited about getting over the water.

Also which ever way you look at it they still got you to spend £23.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

WE too have used the motorway Sevice stations for a stopover on route to Dover for convenience

never found them to noisy and have always felt safe Barry. They usually have security patrol throughout the night

aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Many years ago, before I went International trucking, when I trucked around the UK, I used to overnight at M Way service stations and some were OK, but roads and parking facilities have got much busier.
I can certainly think of far nicer, quieter places to overnight, and in any case, unless one lives way up in the north of Scotland, why bother overnighting here. Just plan the journey


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

BritStops for me while in the UK.

Alan


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Where to park?*

Hello all, just reading this thread and it occured to me that when i have previously stopped at the services i have been in a car.

So when in our motorhome where do we park?

Seems a silly question as i guess away from the normal car park area with coaches & lorries etc??

Paddy.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Paddy.......where, is no problem once you have paid your due's. We would keep well away from the HGV section, lots of coming and going during the night. Treat the rest of the site as available for parking, on the perimeter or around the hotel, if there is one, usually provide a sleepy hollow. We would tend to park up in a well lit area taking up several car bays as required. As I say we have our favorites, there are many we just would not use, but must add that in some 25 years we have never had a problem using service areas ad hoc for single night en route stopovers. As with anything you do need to be street wise before parking up overnight, if it doesn't feel right it usually isn't..........Crindle.

PS Warwick South and North M40 are good, even a coach valeting point on the latter for convenient emptying of grey/black waste tanks.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

The overnight rates for all the different Roadchef services are here:

http://www.roadchef.com/PDF/parking/parking-charges.pdf

Also the 20% discount voucher, previously available via the Caravan Club to members, now seems to be available to anyone registering on the Roadchef site:

http://www.roadchef.com/roadchef-offers-april2011.html

I have never stopped overnight on a motorway service area, although I have often stopped for a brief kip when travelling overnight in the motorhome. I was approached on one such occasion by a security man who thought I was intending to stay over and who was letting me know about having to pay, which I thought was decent of him as his motive seemed to be to stop me inadvertently getting a ticket. When I told him I was just having a kip for an hour or so and would be setting my alarm, he wished me goodnight and wandered off.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Where to park?*



Paddy7 said:


> Hello all, just reading this thread and it occured to me that when i have previously stopped at the services i have been in a car.
> 
> So when in our motorhome where do we park?
> 
> ...


Some of the service areas have a dedicated area for caravans which we would use.
Unfortunately, during the day cars often occupy the space. 
At night/early morning we've found lorries in them.
Obviously trying to find a quieter place than the lorry parking area.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've used that one near Carlyle on the way to Scotland some years ago.
I didn't expect a quiet night but got a reasonable sleep.
Price included a breakfast and although I don't remember the price I do remember thinking it was good value.

BTW the most noise came from other motor homers and caravanners, truck drivers just wanted to get their heads down as quick as possible


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I've used that one near Carlyle on the way to Scotland some years ago.
> I didn't expect a quiet night but got a reasonable sleep.
> Price included a breakfast and although I don't remember the price I do remember thinking it was good value.
> 
> BTW the most noise came from other motor homers and caravanners, truck drivers just wanted to get their heads down as quick as possible


Hi all......probably Gretna Services 2/3 miles over the border on the M74. Great spot with lots of space/options for a peaceful night......Crindle.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

I tried sleeping at Keele once - a mistake - you can't get far enough from the traffic noise on the m-way


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Cobham Services?*

Has anyone stopped at these services on the M25?

Any comments or tips is it a good place to stop for a break ?

Paddy.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the only reason I stop at motorway service areas is to use the loo & park up for a coffee or lunch in the van. I haven't had any problems parking, although the "reserved" spaces for caravans (and persumably motorhomes? ) are quite often taken up by white vans & cars. Having worked for Roadchef many years ago I know what margins they used to make, and still refuse to pay for fuel - easily found just off the motorway, and as for stopping overnight? No xxxxxx chance! 
Having said that, the Tebay services on the M6 northbound is still run by a local company, and has a campsite attached. We stopped there about 10 years ago.

oh, and why do some of them put up signs saying no cooking in the car parks? :roll: so you have to go in to the cafe and buy something from their greasy franchised "restaurants". :roll:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


I reckon Tebay is the best services in the UK and you can get away from the traffic noise and they also have acamsite and great food and pies.

Be careful when parking in any truck park as a reversing truck in the middle of the night might not see you.


norm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The last motorway services I stayed at I think was Gordano. Noisy all night. Caravaers comming and going all night. That I think was nearly 20 years ago.
I prefer the ones in France. Free.
Dave p


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Norton Canes Services on the M6 Toll will be quiet simply because hardly anyone is using it. Suppose it also has an additional security feature as the low life will not pay the toll charge.
It is about a mile from us, used it once just for a look see.

NB Free HGv's at the moment to promote business.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Where is Carlyle?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

After Thomas. :lol:


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone stopped overnight a Norton Canes recently , is it still ok . It's handy half way to the tunnel for us and we will be arriving very late 

Thanks
Wyn


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

This is a good thread. 

We travel a long way to the continental ferry routes and sometimes find we just need to get off the road and sleep for a few hours.
We have used the Abington Services and the Alton Waters Services. It's easy to find a quiet spot to spend the night at both, there are areas to walk dogs, the usual service area facilities (even showers I think) and food outlets and cctv security. The cost is about £12 per 24 hrs parking. (ie overnight).
The great advantage for us is that we're straight off the motorway when we're tired and straight back onto the motorway in the morning.

Obviously this sort of stopover is not how we want to spend a summer!! But it has its place in the scheme of things.


----------

